# Smoking salted roasted mixed nuts



## cohoho (Dec 14, 2013)

I am trying to smoke some roasted salted mixed nuts I tryed some almonds the other day and smoked them about two to three hours hot smoke with apple chips they did not take much smoke. Should I just smoke longer or cold smoke do I have to do something to the nuts first? Any info would help thank you.


----------



## handymanstan (Dec 14, 2013)

Are you smoking them on a screen or q-mat or do you just have them on a pan?  2+ hrs should have gave the nuts a nice touch of smoke.  Did you stir them at all.  How hot did you smoke them at.  If you want to add more smoke I think I would do it cold.

Stan


----------



## cohoho (Dec 14, 2013)

I am using my amaz. This time will cold smoke in a pan with lots of holes in the bottom and mix lots will try about 4 hr. And see how that works this tine


----------



## handymanstan (Dec 14, 2013)

The holes will help and since your are cold smoking you can open the smoker and stir and taste often maybe every 15-20 mins.  If you think there is not enough smoke you can light both ends of the amns.  Good luck.

Stan


----------



## cohoho (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you Stan.


----------



## cohoho (Dec 14, 2013)

Cold smoke seems to be the way to go the mixed nuts turned out nice and smoky this time thanks for all the information.


----------



## handymanstan (Dec 14, 2013)

Glad it worked out for you.  Now work on those camera skills.

Stan


----------



## cohoho (Dec 14, 2013)

Will do I am curing some beef for dry beef and some pork for back bacon you will see Picts of that for sure :)


----------



## cohoho (Dec 22, 2013)

Finished the dry beef and back bacon looks great smells even better













image.jpg



__ cohoho
__ Dec 22, 2013


















image.jpg



__ cohoho
__ Dec 22, 2013


















image.jpg



__ cohoho
__ Dec 22, 2013


















image.jpg



__ cohoho
__ Dec 22, 2013


















image.jpg



__ cohoho
__ Dec 22, 2013


----------



## stovebolt (Dec 23, 2013)

Cohoho, that meat looks great. Glad the nuts came out okay. There have been several threads on smoking nuts before. You may want to search for those and read what they did.

Chuck


----------



## pohny (Jan 30, 2014)

I smoke nuts in a stainless screen sink strainer I bought just for the job.  Works great for lots of things and is fairly hassle free to use.













SinkStrainer.jpg



__ pohny
__ Jan 30, 2014






Measures approximately 9-1/2 by 13-1/2 by 7 inches so it holds a lot of nuts which is a good thing.


----------



## backyardboss (Feb 22, 2014)

Im using a standard round 16" pizza pan. It's got a raised edge all the way around and a ton of holes thoughout. Not the screen type but it's a pretty solid silver "pan". Kroger for 9 bucks I think and it's really well for almost anything.

Nuts. fish veggies etc.

Today I'm going to try a 2 lb bag of raw peanuts, in the shell, splashed with peanut oil, salt, cracked pepper, cumin and some Tony Chachere creole. 250 for a couple hours, maybe more or less. we'll see.

NO idea how this will turn out, but will post once I do...


----------

